# this forum is not for classified ads, for sale, ect



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you want to list something for sale, there's an entire section of this website for that.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=88
It's been specially designed and automated. This forum is NOT the place to list things.
The only place listings are allowed is specifically limited to the classifieds section. Commercial advertising is only allowed from Site Sponsors.


----------

